# Finally pulling the trigger



## moulinyx (May 30, 2019)

I am finally starting the process of filing for divorce. In all honesty, I feel like I can finally take a deep breath again and feel like peace is on the horizon. After everything our marriage has gone through, I simply don’t have anything left in my tank to keep trying. Counseling was a total waste of time - and his remorse for his actions were pretty shallow. Still acts like I should thank him for wanting to be intimate instead of obsessing with porn (literally, he apparently watched while driving), refuses to apply anything discussed in counseling, and still has an awful temper. I literally dread coming home, and if it weren’t for our son I’d literally just move out and never speak to him again. 

My worry at this time is my safety and the safety of our son. Upon filing, are you able to request any sort of judge ruling that prohibits my husband from keeping my son from me or removing me from the home? We would sell our home pretty quickly.

I just want this nightmare to be over.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Get a restraining order


----------



## moulinyx (May 30, 2019)

Evinrude58 said:


> Get a restraining order


Can I even do that without a history of documented issues? The other wrench in it all is the fact that he is a police officer. I don’t trust that I will be protected.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

You REALLY need to see an attorney. Please just go see one. It’s not stressful. They deal with this stuff every day and I’d almost guarantee that a huge weight will be lifted off your shoulders.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

You definitely need to talk to a lawyer.

Has he ever threatened to keep your son from you, take him out of state, etc.? If he has, or you have a strong case that he may, you can file for emergency custody. You would go in front of a judge that day and, depending on your case, may be granted temporary custody until the next court hearing (which is when your husband can give his side). I've been dealing with a bunch of court BS lately and my daughters sperm donor doesn't get to see her at all for now, because he threatened to take her out of state, among other things.

For an order of protection/restraining order, you don't have to have a history of complaints/arrests but you do have to have a need for one. It's similar to filing for emergency custody. You go to family court, file, see a judge that day, and if granted a temporary restraining order you return at a later date and your husband gives his side. Temporary restraining orders are just as good as permanent ones. My wife just got one against an AP and there was no criminal paper trail (related to her), physical violence against her, etc. Having a child together, you may not get a full stay away order.

I would suggest taking to a lawyer first and having THEM write up the petitions. Better chance of success.

Can you file in a different county where they don't know your husband?


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

Do you have any past text messages from him being aggressive, threatening in any way? Any old messages of evidence can help get a restraining order. If not try texting him and getting some evidence. Don't let him aware of the plan though. Also you can get a recorder pen and keep in your pocket. Try get any evidence that way if he becomes threatening.

When you walk through a storm
Hold your head up high
And don't be afraid of the dark


YNWA


----------

